# 799 @ Clendening



## YoderR1911 (May 3, 2013)

Are they finished working on the bridges on 799 by Clendening? I was hoping to launch at the small ramp on the shallow side of the lake this weekend. Thanks!


----------



## RogerM (May 6, 2017)

YoderR1911 said:


> Are they finished working on the bridges on 799 by Clendening? I was hoping to launch at the small ramp on the shallow side of the lake this weekend. Thanks!


no,the bridge is still be replaced.I was just there on monday


----------



## RogerM (May 6, 2017)

RogerM said:


> no,the bridge is still be replaced.I was just there on monday


go into deersville and come in on that end of 799 and you can get right to the ramp


----------



## YoderR1911 (May 3, 2013)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## RogerM (May 6, 2017)

YoderR1911 said:


> Thanks for the info.


no problem,good luck


----------



## YoderR1911 (May 3, 2013)

Ended up launching at the small ramp near Tippecanoe. Fished the morning for crappies and caught at least 75 between the three of us. Mixed sizes but we brought home 15 over 10” with three over 12 1/2”. Most of our fish were located in 10-12’ of water outside of the trees. They are beginning to spawn but most are not up yet. Plain jig with a minnow worked the best for us. Thanks again RogerM for the info.


----------



## RogerM (May 6, 2017)

YoderR1911 said:


> Ended up launching at the small ramp near Tippecanoe. Fished the morning for crappies and caught at least 75 between the three of us. Mixed sizes but we brought home 15 over 10” with three over 12 1/2”. Most of our fish were located in 10-12’ of water outside of the trees. They are beginning to spawn but most are not up yet. Plain jig with a minnow worked the best for us. Thanks again RogerM for the info.


your welcome


----------



## Mousse (Feb 3, 2009)

Heading to clendenning in the morning. If I come 800 south Thru tippecanoe then turn left on 799 can I get to the marina launch that way or is the road closed?


----------



## YoderR1911 (May 3, 2013)

Mousse said:


> Heading to clendenning in the morning. If I come 800 south Thru tippecanoe then turn left on 799 can I get to the marina launch that way or is the road closed?


Marina launch is clear. The one on the far end of the lake is blocked off.


----------



## Mousse (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## RogerM (May 6, 2017)

Mousse said:


> Thank you


799 bridge is now open again


----------

